# Rescuing a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

I already have a cavalier who I love to pieces. However i'd love to have another as a friend for her as she is very shy of other dogs. I really want to rescue as I know there is so many dogs out there that need a loving home. I been looking at places like Many Tears but they are pretty far from where I live (Merseyside) and I read that you had to go back with the dog a few times to check that they are getting on ok. 

I don't drive or have a close family member that could take me. I really want a Cavalier I look at other breeds and I just keep going back to Cavs. Plus my dog loves other cavs as long as they aren't males. I sound really selfish but alot of cavs have problems like heart murmurs and my dog has epilepsy and a small heart murmur so taken another on with these issues be very hard, I understand they may develop a heart murmur in future as most cavs do. I would prefer a puppy or younger dog like -3 but I feel bad for wanting a puppy. It would be easier to go down the buying from a proper registered breeder with health checks but I can't help feeling that rescuing is the right thing to do.

Does anyone know of any rescue centers in northwest that tend to have cavaliers especially young ones? Just had one on the rspca website but it was a boy and looking for a female.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try the Cavalier Breed Rescues to see what they have available and if there is any near to where you are wanting homes, rescues often have different area co-ordinators and foster care for the dogs, so you ay be lucky that way.

Rescue & Re-homing | The Companion Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Breed Rescue


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Go on Many tears rescue and give a home to an ex breeding puppy farm bitch. Hard work but worth it. They deserve a chance of happiness.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

You don't have to keep going back !! You are home checked by someone local to you. There may be one being fostered in Liverpool that will be nearer to you to collect. When I got mine from MT the home checker bought her dog to my home to see if my (4 cavs) got on with strange dogs so that I didn't have to take them all the way to Wales to meet the new dog. I have had (orphan!) Annie 4 years now. Enclosed is a pic of her taken at Xmas. So different from the skinny smelly scared girl I collected.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks rose, many tears was my first choice as they have so many cavs. I've been loving doughnuts diary on facebook if you seen that he is from many tears as well. I am happy to give a ex-breeding dog a home I know its hard work but worth it. I will contact them about rescuing one local to my area. Annie is beautiful. Just other people putting me off many tears but you seem to had a good experience.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

I kind of put adopting a rescue dog on the back burner for few months whilst sorting Ruby (own dog) out. I feel now is the time to adopt as I am leaving college for summer in couple of weeks and will have 2-3months of free time to spend really getting to know and train a new dog. I only attend college twice a week and as my mum works part time as a nurse on the bank she can pick and choice her days so takes those 2 days off. 

I am still thinking about rescue centres but also looking at dogs on preloved etc as I feel so sorry for them as well. 

Though I am slightly worried about adopting a dog someone is selling/giving up. Can anyone give me some tips? I would want a vet to check the dog over before buying as they could have health issues and I would need to know this and weigh it up due to cost of treatment. How do you go about a vet check? is this the norm or do you just have to hope that nothing is wrong with the dog.

I've seen a beautiful cav for sale on preloved 9months and just reminds me of my dog. Giving her up as don't have time for her as have twins (makes me mad why get one in first place) however they asking £500 for her which is a joke I sent a message saying if they lowered the price to match rescue centre might have better luck as she hasn't even been neutered. Plus you can get cavalier puppies for £500 or go rescue centre and get one for £200. I tried to be polite but just added surely you'd rather a good home over profit. I know i'd give the little darling a good home for life with tons of love.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RachRubyx said:


> I kind of put adopting a rescue dog on the back burner for few months whilst sorting Ruby (own dog) out. I feel now is the time to adopt as I am leaving college for summer in couple of weeks and will have 2-3months of free time to spend really getting to know and train a new dog. I only attend college twice a week and as my mum works part time as a nurse on the bank she can pick and choice her days so takes those 2 days off.
> 
> I am still thinking about rescue centres but also looking at dogs on preloved etc as I feel so sorry for them as well.
> 
> ...


Like everything else some of the ads on places like pre loved may be for genuine reasons, trouble is equally some of them may not be, and working with rescues on and off over the years, although you get people giving up dogs for genuine reasons equally many dont tell the truth either why they are giving up the dog, and its not until they are in that you realise.

CKCs as you probably know by having one, can have a lot of health problems.
They are also popular and with popularity like any other breed its often a case that many are bred commercially for profit with no prior health testing on the pups, and the pups are also poorly bred and raised.

If the one they are selling is from a good breeder, KC registered and much more importantly still comes from health tested parents and they can prove it by showing you the certificates etc. and on going to see the pup, she is well rounded as regards temperament and personality, then you are likely no less at risk then buying from a good breeder direct. A physical health check can tell you a certain amount, like possibily any signs of heart mumour etc, but it is just a general check at the end of the day.Although I would still want one done, as sometimes even the health tests on parents are not a cast iron guarantee always that pups wont inherit unless its a DNA test, but it sure improves your chances considerably that the pup will be healthy and vastly reduce the chances they will inherit.

If you havent seen the link below before cavalier matters for pet folk, its an excellent site for owners and potential owners of CKC including all the hereditary health issues as well as other vital things you need to know, which if you havent seen it may be a help in your search.

Cavalier Matters | Supporting Research, Rescue, & Reform

Another good site is Do0g breed health, that also tells you a lot about health problems and tests available, although wont go into details of coursse like the one above, but is a quick check. It does give you all the health problems and what tests are available for the various ones. including the BVA/KC tests and DNA tests as well as other problems that there are no tests for.

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Dog Breed Health


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info sled. The one I seen pip her name was kc registered with papers so they said. However nothing said about health testing. I know only a selected amounts of breeds actually health test and some its only the bitch. I feel though if someone had gone through the hassle of searching for a breeder with kc registration and health testing and also high price tag due to this, then they wouldn't be just giving their dog up due to not having enough time. Surely if you are researching indepth about a dog you also weigh up how much attention you could give and she would of had her children before buying so knew that they would be no1 prio.

I think rescue from a rescue centre is better especially many tears as they are truthful about any problems with the dogs. They say on the description if the dog has a heart murmur or any other problems. 

Am going to treat this like I would if buying a puppy from a breeder as last time not researching properly landed me with a dog with health issues at young age. Saying that I wouldn't be with my angel but it be easier not to have to fork out alot of money and worry all the time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RachRubyx said:


> Thanks for the info sled. The one I seen pip her name was kc registered with papers so they said. However nothing said about health testing. I know only a selected amounts of breeds actually health test and some its only the bitch. I feel though if someone had gone through the hassle of searching for a breeder with kc registration and health testing and also high price tag due to this, then they wouldn't be just giving their dog up due to not having enough time. Surely if you are researching indepth about a dog you also weigh up how much attention you could give and she would of had her children before buying so knew that they would be no1 prio.


You would think so but its not always the case, my Daisy is a prime example the previous owners brough her in France, paid for her to go into quarantine from 6 mths to a year old (no pet passport then as daisy is now 15 and I got her at 15mths) Which cant have been cheap on top of the purchase price too, and then after 3 months out of quarantine couldnt cope with her antics so wanted to rehome her. So cost isnt always a factor people can pay a lot and then still give them up when they are hard work.

People can give them up for genuine reasons, like change in circumstances, marriage break ups etc, because they cant cope and it wasnt well thought out in the first place and seemed like a good idea at the time. or because the dog has behavioural problems, medical problems, or they just want to get shot for one reason or another. Trouble is people dont always tell the truth especially if they want them ot asap.

Just because a dog has got pedigree papers and is KC registered too, doesnt automatically mean that they have been health tested or come from a decent breeder. The main criteria for KC registering baring a few exclusions is that the parents are KC registered themselves. You can get a KC registered dog from an iffy breeder or a commercial place too.



> I think rescue from a rescue centre is better especially many tears as they are truthful about any problems with the dogs. They say on the description if the dog has a heart murmur or any other problems.
> 
> Am going to treat this like I would if buying a puppy from a breeder as last time not researching properly landed me with a dog with health issues at young age. Saying that I wouldn't be with my angel but it be easier not to have to fork out alot of money and worry all the time.


To be honest your options if buying a puppy is do your research find a breeder whos passionate about the breed will give information help and support freely and ask about as many questions about you and your life style as you need to ask them, as likely they will be caring ones who want to be sure their puppies are getting the best homes they can. These are the ones that will likely health test too and not breed in high numbers and multiple litters. If may cost more but it costs more for a reason.

In all honesty if you are not going to go the puppy/breeder route then you might just as well go to either a breed rescue or a reputable rescue at least they will be honest, you wont be lining the pockets of a back yard breeder 
and the chances are the pup you get from the rescue will not have such a higher risk health wise or at worst be equal to getting one from an iffy breeder. At least that way too your giving a needy dog a 2nd chance, freeing up space for another in need to be helped with rescue places chocca block and the donation will be used for good causes saving and feeding others.

All my 6 baring one have been rescues from one source or another.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I understand what you mean but I really wish people would actually think before buying a dog. They can live up to 20 years but generally 14 and they are hard work. I understand things go wrong and sometimes the dog is to hard work or a owner has died etc. But alot of dogs including pet are given up due to not having enough time or attention due to work or children. I know if I had children then I wouldn't give my dog up but thats why I also like cavs as they are generally safe with children and cats (which we have). My auntie and uncle also have a cav and they work alot and very hard but get up half an hour earlier at 6am to walk the dog or walk after work even when really tired. I feel thats a responsible owner you can feed and pamper your pooch as much as you want but its the hard work like training and walking that shows you really love them.

I think I will end up going down the rescue route due to the reasons you listed. 
I have seen quite a few on Many Tears its just saving the money for the donation fee and also to buy food and bed etc for the little one. They are around 4 years old but had such a hard life being an ex-breeding dog. They will be quite shy so perfect for ruby and the cat. The cats going to have her nose put out of joint she just about tolerates Ruby lol.


----------

